# Which Gold tip arrows for 3D



## Tnorman78 (Apr 9, 2017)

If this has been covered I apologize. I did a search and didn't see anything. I've always shot GT arrows but their hunting shafts. I see several different fat arrows. Is one better then the rest for 3d


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

We like the series 22 and the X Cutters.
Both shoot great.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I prefer .22s
The thing about gold tip is each target shaft is spine specific 
.22 are .300
Xcutters are .250
XXX are .150 

They are all stiff for the typical 60 lb 3D bow but you can add enough tip weight too a .22 to get them pretty close


Don't take it the wrong way, all are good arrows and you give up some diameter with the .22 but for me I'll take a little less line cutting and take the forgiveness 

You can tune the fatter stiffer arrows 
You need some tip weight and enough fletching to steer them but .22s make things easier imo


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Xcutters are a great choice for 3d I am shooting them out of my halox x comp and they are very forgiving. 
26" 130 gr points. Vane tech swifts 2.88. I know a lot of ASA shooters that are shooting them with great results


----------



## Tnorman78 (Apr 9, 2017)

Does the heavier points help stabilize the arrow during flight?


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I shoot pro22. Why? Because I was told to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

bhutso said:


> I prefer .22s
> The thing about gold tip is each target shaft is spine specific
> .22 are .300
> Xcutters are .250
> ...


Some of the best arrows made


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm shooting the 30X. They are heavier than other offerings but I have no issue with arrow flight. If I do my part, they do the arrows do their part.


----------



## smokin fast (Mar 19, 2010)

Nine 3s for me . 22s to light to keep me under asa speed limit @ 61 lbs


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

smokin fast said:


> Nine 3s for me . 22s to light to keep me under asa speed limit @ 61 lbs


Depends on how you build them 
Mine are 420 grains


----------



## smokin fast (Mar 19, 2010)

I had 120 accutips , accu bushings in mine & @ 28" they were 378 gr . They flew great but to fast .


----------



## smokin fast (Mar 19, 2010)

408 gr


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't shoot ASA, we do it for fun and practice. So I use my hunting rig and arrows. Now when we go to a TAC shoot I switch to a lighter arrow for shots over 100 yards.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I shoot XXX 453.7 go with 150 gr up front, and 4 vanetec 2.5 GTO bushing and Easton G nock large groove. Carbon to carbon 26 inches.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

smokin fast said:


> I had 120 accutips , accu bushings in mine & @ 28" they were 378 gr . They flew great but to fast .


Gotcha 
I have 125 grain tips + 40 grains worth of insert weights in my 29.5" .22s

Just changed to q2i fusion vanes which bumped my weight up to 430

I just like them a little heavier and with a .300 spine and 60 lbs you can add a lot of tip weight 
The dominator shoots them around 265-270 and I only shoot known yardage anymore so speed isn't that big of a deal for me


Nice looking arrows by the way!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Call Gold Tip and talk to Tim Gillingham and He will help you pick an arrow for your set-up.


----------



## Tnorman78 (Apr 9, 2017)

I ended up getting a good deal IMO on a brand new set of 9.3 max pros. 100 bucks for for a dozen already fletched


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

A gold tip x-cutter with 120 grain point up front and gto bushings and gto nocks and some 2 inch vanes will come in around 375 grains depending on your shaft length. It is the standard 3d arrow you will see on courses. 

If you are a short draw guy or there is some reason you need some speed you can go with the series 22's and get the total weight down and be good to go, they shoot with about any point weight you can dream up perfectly fine. 

If you are a long draw high poundage guy then you can get the xxx shafts and get up to speed, they will be in the mid 400's on weight with points above 100 so they are hard to get up to 290 fps unless you have long draw length.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The main thing is to get the ideas out of your head about using point weight to break down the spine with the stiff shafts, hundreds of good shooters have proven time and time again that it means nothing and is something that holds some people back really bad. 

When it comes to point weight if you are shooting really strong and can stay in or next to the 12 ring all day long you need to have at least 120 grains in the point of your arrow to reduce the effect of glance outs. With 100 grain points you will see 3 to 4 inch glance outs all freaking day every day but by bumping up the point to 120 or more grains you will see around 1 inch glances or next to nothing. 

With that said about glance outs don't even consider building a xxx shaft with a 100 grain point to 400 grains total weight, yeah they shoot freaking awesome and yeah you will love them until you glance off 4 inches 3 times in one day on perfect shots and get 8's and a 5. If you need to be right around or just below 400 grains to make asa speed then build a x cutter and put 120 to 140 grains up front and you are good to go and you can dive into 12 rings with confidence.


----------



## Tnorman78 (Apr 9, 2017)

The 9 3 pros I got came with 100 gr tips. Should I switch them for some 120s


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

There is no way I would shoot 100 grain points, the last hold out in my group that I shoot with locally just made the switch. For the last 3.5 years since I made the switch my two buddies that I shoot with every weekend were getting 3 to 4 inch glance outs over and over as I bashed them and got one inch or less. My buddy Jason made the switch first and Donnie was the one that held out and jason and I got to watch him suffer from the bad glance outs. 

If you are a good shooter who is trying to compete at a high level and you are going to be diving into 12 rings then being able to bash other peoples bushings and not suffer is a huge thing.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

That is also why getting the accu lite points from gold tip is important because you can just add some point weight to them easily and get right to the 120 or more. I use them and they are awesome and make the point a custom thing.


----------

